# Toro 521 snowblower auger bearing removal



## bobyera1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a Toro 521 snow blower , model 38052 sn in the 600000s, that the engine cuts out on when I engage the auger. I cannot manually turn the auger blades at all, I can manually turn the impeller about a half turn each way, but it eventually stops and I can't turn it a full revolution. All the while the auger is not turning at all. 
Originally I thought it might be broken gears in the gearbox, but when I finally got the auger/impeller assy removed from the housing, I noticed I could turn the impeller all the way and the augers rotated without a problem. I removed the spring clip, washer, screw and bolt from the auger shaft, but I could not remove either auger bearing to slide off the auger. Is the auger shaft supposed to turn inside the auger bushing? (because they aren't) If so, I am guessing that is my problem.

If that is the case, how do I remove the auger bearings, both seem to be seized onto the auger shaft. Is there a woodruff key or is it threaded on?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.
Bob


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would think the bushings should just slide right off. That is a problem I don't think I have seen before. Usually it is the augers frozen to the shaft, not the bushings. I had a 3521 myself a while back and I know the augers fit loose enough that they don't jam, but I never had the front assembly apart.

Do you have a pipe wrench of something that you could try twisting the bushings with carefully? Actually, maybe bolt the bushing back into the outside of the housing or the inside with the impeller out the front and then you could try twisting the auger shaft. Don't use the impeller shaft for leverage though or you might bend it or break the aluminum on the gearcase.

Good luck and keep us posted. Was this stored outside and not used for an extended period of time?


----------



## bobyera1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Thanks Shryp*

Thanks Shryp, 
Yes, you were right. The blower was left outside for quite awhile. I was finally able to loosen them after a bunch of applications of PB Blaster and many strikes with the hammer. I couldn't believe how solid they were stuck onto the shaft.

I am going to need to replace the 2 oil seals going into the gear case from the auger assy. What is the proper way to install them? 
To get them out, I used a socket and hammer, striking from the outside of the case, pushing out the bushing and the oil seal. Again, it was a surprisingly tight fit. I'm not sure how to install the new seals: Going from the inside of the gear box, put the oil seal in first, then tap it through with the bushing from the inside??? or Tap the bushing in place from the inside and install the oil seal from the outside??? (Both ways seem to be a real tight fit and a lot of opportunity to damage the seals)

Thanks again, 
Bob


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Oil seals are usually pushed in from the outside. I am actually surprised you managed to push them all the way out the inside of the gearcase. You could try added a little bit of oil to them as you drive them in to get them to slide in a bit better. Definitely make sure the rubber and maybe also the shaft are well oiled before you try sliding the auger shaft back through the seals. Also make sure the auger shaft is smooth and clean with no rust or burrs. You don't want the rubber on your new seals tearing. A little twisting when inserting helps too.

And with the seals, get a big socket or maybe even a big block of wood or something so you can get one good flat whack on them without bending them.

I am actually surprised you found the need to replace the seals. The Toros use a grease in the gearcase instead of an oil I believe so it isn't going to leak out anyway. Suppose it is good to keep the water out though.

I did replace the bearings, seals and bushings in my Ariens gearcase. The old seals wouldn't hold the oil in anymore so I figured I would replace everything while I had it apart.


----------

